# Private ante-natal care in NI?



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls

Does anyone know from experience if it is worthwhile to pay privately for antenatal care in Craigavon Hospital? I have been given contact details for 4 different Dr's who all quote £2000 for it, and it's to be paid 6 weeks after delivery.  I just don't know what it involves other than the scans.  Some of these Dr's only work 9-5, I would have thought that a main reason would be so that you wouldn't need to take time off work to attend them but obviously not.... My own GP said that if they gave a crazy money quote just to leave it and go on the HS.  I also asked their secretaries if they would be present at delivery and the answer I was given that as it's a HS Hospital very possibly not...that they might send someone else!!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Yellowhope

I personally don't think it is worth £2000, I know people who have went private at Daisy Hill and I think u get the same care on NHS.  You would only be paying for antenatal care, your baby will be delivered in a NHS hospital under NHS midwifes, I believe you pay extra if you want the consultant to walk in at the end and delivery your baby.  I had some problems during my pregnancy and the NHS care was excellent.
My advice would be if you have £2000 to spend treat yourselves and your baby to something really special!!
Best wishes to you & enjoy the rest of your pregancy 

DD


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I totally agree,its not worth the money,my daughter was born in Craigavon and I can't fault the staff there,I was consultant led thru out and if I ever had any concerns I just had to ring him and he always got me an app within a week,I also couldve seen my midwife weekly if I felt the need too,my daughter was born on a thurs via c section and the day after she ended up in resus and the midwives were fab,I didn't feel happy goin home on the sat so they were more than happy for me to stay till the sunday and they couldn't do enough for us so I would put that money to better use!!xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks a million girls-have decided on the HS route.  I think like you say if they have any problems they wouldn't be too long in getting a Dr to check you over.


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Yellowhope.

We decided to go private once we found out we were expecting and I couldn't rate my consultant high enough or the care I've been given. Although we are not in the same area as you - I am under the Ulster Hospital but I'm one of Dr Ralph Roberts private patients. We saw him through the infertility clinic - nhs- then when we had our few wee problems at the start of our pregnancy we decided for peace of mind to go private. I'm not sure what way it works for the consultants up there but all the appointments for Ralph are after 5pm so we haven't had to take any time off work and he picked up on things - such as high blood pressure and sugar levels etc which I know my community midwife hadn't (had to attend her a couple times). Plus side is you get scanned at every appointment so we got to see baby loads. I am now in my final few days - having to be induced due to me having developed pre-eclampsia and baby being breech and dr Roberts has been great. Calling into to hospital every night to check on me and baby and also making sure that all is being done without the wait. I know some girls would say its not worth the money but for us I think its worth more than the 3k for the peace of mind and care we have received.

Just wanted to put across another side to the private antenatal care debate!! 

Katie xxx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Katie 

I'm glad you found it good.  Just wanted to wish you good luck, I know the end is in sight!


----------

